

Users can now read full Kindle books online - abraham
http://arstechnica.com/web/news/2010/12/users-can-now-read-sell-full-kindle-books-online.ars

======
hannahjoo
Well, that's good! and make things easy! [http://kitcat-
kittycat.blogspot.com/2010/12/naughty-cat-bori...](http://kitcat-
kittycat.blogspot.com/2010/12/naughty-cat-boring-what-hug-soft.html)

